# Need help asap need to convert factory nav rgb signal into regular video ?



## lexizpimpin (Jul 19, 2007)

i want to remove the factory navigation lcd and use the factory navigation rgb out and convert it to regular video rca wire ,this way i can put any lcd there that accepts video rca in or get nexus 7 to display factory nav via rgb

factory screen has red,green,blue, vertical sync signal low active, horizontal sync signal low active, and composite sync signal low active 

please any help would be great


----------

